# First one for comment



## Dunluchyn (Sep 11, 2012)

This is one of a series I took during the last partial eclipse. I initially wanted to try and get rid of  the colours from the ring, but the more I look at it, the more I like the warmth they seem to bring to the composition...thoughts?


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 11, 2012)

My thoughts (for what they are worth)... Photography is an art, and you as the artist are allowed to do whatever it is that makes it work for you. I have taken shots that I thought were some of my best, but others don't seem to understand what it is that I saw in the subject. As long as it moves or inspires you - then it is perfect. Myself -- I like it.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks...I guess that this Forum is a bit of a leap of faith for me. I've put up pics in other place and friends etc make the right noises, but I prefer to have some constructive input from others who do similar...and can give me some pointers on how to improve. 

I don't really like using a lot of image enhancing tools, I prefer to capture what has caught my inner eye and try and make it appealing to a wider group...does that make sense?


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 12, 2012)

It creates a mood.  I like it.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the ring, it adds to the mood, I think.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Sep 13, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 14, 2012)

That's excellent, simple, understated and quite stunning


----------



## Cran (Sep 14, 2012)

I barely notice the colour, but I am struck by the way the palm fronds suggest eyelashes. 

I don't know if the graininess in the ring is an artifact of the lens or filter (if you used a filter), 
but it reminds me of the SOHO images recording the impacts of high velocity particles coming from the sun.


----------

